# [gelöst]sys bootet nicht: Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #0

## dfrkp

Ahoi!

mein frisch installiertes Gentoo bootet leider nicht egal ob mit oder ohne -verbose bleibt das system bei:

```
Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #0
```

einfach stehen.

Was habe ich falsch gemacht? ein Problem im Kernel?

das ist meine erste Gentoo installation (ich nutze auf meinen anderen zwei systemen ubuntu). Eigentlich habe ich mich genau an das Handbuch gehalten..

danke schonmal!

mfg!"

dfrkp

EDIT:

sorry! hab es gefunden, ich habe einen kernel mit tickless (oder so) gebaut und das scheint probleme zu machen, aber mit der bootoption "nohz=off" komme ich weiterLast edited by dfrkp on Sun Apr 20, 2008 3:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Hmmm, wenn es gelöst ist dein Problem, dann schreibe doch in den Titel noch [solved] oder [gelöst] damit andere die das selbe Problem haben gleich nachschauen können.

Und andere Leute die helfen möchten gleich sehen das hier alles gelöst wurde.

Dazu einfach deinen ersten Post bearbeiten.

----------

## DarKRaveR

Gelöst ist das PRoblem ja ansich nicht, er hat nur festgestellt, daß der tickless mode nicht funktioniert und das Abschalten als Umgehungslösung tut. Wirklich interesant wäre es das eigentliche PRoblem des tickless systems zu lösen.

----------

## dfrkp

ich hab mitlerweile nen kernel ohne tickless gebaut und den im einsatz.. damit ist das prob für mich aus der welt  :Smile:  ich denke einfach das der alte pentium3 das nicht kann (ich weiß garnicht richtig was wickless bedeutet  :Wink:  )

----------

